# Rocks in Rocker Panels



## moose1892 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's a first. After having my 65 GTO body blasted with walnut shells, I was cleaning out the rocker panels and discovered a rock in each rocker panel. The only access to those panels are two small holes about 3/4 inch in diameter which are to small to squeeze a 2-2 1/2 inch rock through. The only explanation I can come up with is that some "Prankster" at Fischer Body had to put them in there when the body was manufactured at their plant. Anyone else ever run into this or hear of this happening??? Since I don't plan on removing them it'll make a good conversation item if they rattle etc.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

First a couple of questions: How do you know they are 2&1/2” if you didn’t remove them?:| 
Second, it sounds like you’re doing a pretty comprehensive resto so why leave them in?

Sometimes goofy things happened on the assembly line and your theory is possible, though after 51 years I can’t believe some owner didn’t complain—though maybe they didn’t rattle enough to be noticeable. There several access points to the rocker: a small hole in the lower front of the rear wheel well; a rectangular hole on the floor pan side at the rear of the rocker which serves as a drain hole; and a pretty good size hole where the front of the rocker melds with the front door/cowl. This hole serves as a drain for water from the cowl. Easy to remove the cowl vent and throw anything down the side which would eventually end up in the rocker, or if large enough block the drain.

There are a number of possibilities of how they got there, but I would remove them to insure proper drainage.


----------



## moose1892 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was able to shine an LED light into the rear hole and visually see the rocks, thus my estimate of the size. I thought about the access hole in the front where it meets the firewall but they appear too large to push out from the rear with the PEX pipe I used to vacuum all the walnut shells out of the rocker panel. I did try though, with no success....I'll give it another look. I acquired the car from a friend of mine who had it for many years and never complained of any unusual noises from the rocks, so unless I can push them out the front, I'll just figure they're part of the "Originality & Uniqueness" of my GTO..........Thanks for your input....


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Based on your findings it sounds like you have a very rare one-off factory installed option.:laugh2: My dad retired from a Fisher Body stamping plant. He worked in accounting but would hear of some of the crazy things that went on in the plant as well as stories from other stamping and assembly plants. Good luck with the project.


----------



## Sojercol (Nov 15, 2016)

I would remove them. Someone on the assembly line probably put them there just as a joke. You can take a small concrete drill bit and drill some holes in the rock to weaken it/break it up so you can get it out of the drain hole. A 1/16" or 1/8" bit should work, make sure to get a good brand with a good carbide tip.


----------



## moose1892 (Jan 7, 2011)

Problem solved. I took my long piece of PEX pipe and pushed what I thought was a rock to the front of the drivers side rocker panel where it meets the firewall/cowl. Used a mirror to look down from above and it was actually a scrap piece of sheet metal that somehow got wadded up when I had some floor pan work done. I was able to remove it with a magnet....Did the same thing on the passenger side and was able to just reach down through the front of the firewall and remove an actual rock with my fingers. Both rocker panels are "EMPTY" now... Thanks to all of you for your input....Onward Ho!!!!!


----------

